# How do I make Microsoft keyboard act like a mac keyboard?



## grggary (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a microsoft keyboard hooked to my Mac G4 tower. Can I change the layout of the "start" and "alt" keys so they are "option" and "Command" like a Mac board. I am always hitting the wrong button because I like the Command key to be where it is on a Mac board (right next to the space bar) instead of having to move over one key on my MS board to perform command function.


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2006)

Microsoft has "IntelliType/IntelliPoint software 6.0" or something like that. See www.microsoft.com/mac for details. If that doesn't work, you might try http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11428 - although it seems it's a bit older. Might or might not work with newer systems...


----------



## barhar (Apr 28, 2006)

'How do I make Microsoft keyboard act like a mac keyboard?' - 'DoubleCommand'.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are using OS X 10.4 or later, you can swap modifier keys directly in your Mouse & Keyboard pref pane/Modifier button.


----------



## sweetseater (Jun 26, 2006)

I have the original Microsoft Natural Keyboard PS/2 edition connected through a PS/2 to USB adapter connected to my MacBook. I remember getting this to work on my PowerBook in 10.3.9 with DoubleCommand, but I can't figure out how to do it in Tiger.

When my keyboard is plugged in, I want to keys on my keyboard to be swapped, but I don't want the MacBook keyboard to be swapped. So, when I take the MacBook on the road, I want the built-in keyboard to work as default, but when it's home I want the alt and windows key on the external keyboard swapped. How do I get this to work without having to do anything during each switch?

Any ideas?


----------



## mattsuzu (Jun 26, 2006)

Why dont you just buy an apple keyboard? They're not at all expensive and look/feel a whole lot better.

grggary - next comment is not directly aimed at you, just a random comment

I dont understand the logic in using microsoft stuff and wanting it to work like apple stuff, lol i find it annoying! There are windows XP users out there who have skinned XP to look like mac OSX - like for God's sake... Buy a mac LOL I dont get them, it must be a Windows Users Logic...


----------



## sweetseater (Jun 26, 2006)

This may be hard to hear, but the Microsoft keyboard is ergonominically (read: a better design for my human fingers) much more appropriate for my body than any keyboard Apple makes. 

My fingers, wrists and shoulders hurt when I don't use a keyboard where the keys are split down the middle, aren't able to open downards (front of the keyboard is higher than back) and turn away from my center. This has nothing to do with "Microsoft" vs anyone else. I could care less who makes this thing. I'm still upset the newer models were shrunk down from the original size which is why I'm stuck using eight-year old keyboard technology.

Take a look at the picture: http://peter.rd.dnc.ac.jp/~ice/comp_tips/photo/natu01s.jpg

Now, can someone help me get it working the I want it to?


----------



## grggary (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, if all you wand is your command key (some people call it the Apple Key, just not me) to be next to the space bar like a good Mac should be and the option key next to that, all you have to do is open your system preferences, click the "keyboard & mouse" icon, and select the "keyboard" tab. Then click the "modifier keys..." button. Where it says "option key" on the left, push the button next to it and select "command". Then click the button next to "command key" and change it to say "option". Press OK. Now your modifier keys are positioned just like a Mac's. Is that all you wanted to change, or are there other keys as well. Check the "keyboard shortcuts" tab to see if there is anything in there you want to change as well. Let me know if this works or not.
Thanks!
Gary


----------



## grggary (Jun 26, 2006)

I took a look at your original post and read it closer. I don't know an easy way to swap between two keyboards on a Mac since there is really only one driver for it. You may have to go through the procedure outlined above (which isn't really that hard) when you swap boards. Otherwise, you may have to investigate the software Fryke so kindly posted for you. I haven't tried it out so I can't verify if it is software that will automatically recognize two different keyboards and then default to the parameters you have set for each one. If you'd like, I can open this thread back up for others to offer their insight. Let me know.
Thanks!
Gary


----------



## grggary (Jun 26, 2006)

Another thought might be to create an applescript you can run when you swap boards to cut down on the tedium.


----------



## grggary (Jun 26, 2006)

One more thing, I had the exact board you show in the photo. I really liked it until it died. And I agree, Apple is a little slow to come up with anything ergonomic. Strange, given their penchant for being on the cusp of cool new things in the computer world. If they ever decide to make an ergonomic board, i bet it would be awesome. Anyone at Apple listening?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 26, 2006)

grggary said:
			
		

> One more thing, I had the exact board you show in the photo. I really liked it until it died. And I agree, Apple is a little slow to come up with anything ergonomic. Strange, given their penchant for being on the cusp of cool new things in the computer world. If they ever decide to make an ergonomic board, i bet it would be awesome. Anyone at Apple listening?


Apple had the Apple Adjustable Keyboard, which is a split keyboard similar to what you are looking at. This was sold for about 2 years, in the mid '90s. They were certainly not first with an ergonomic-type keyboard, and probably not the best. I think Apple decided that the sales are not in that type of keyboard


----------



## grggary (Jun 28, 2006)

I didn't know Apple ever made an ergonomic keyboard. Shows you what I know! Probably back in the Bland & Beige days of Gil Amelio when Macs would lock up tighter than a maximum security prison. They should have included a hacksaw with every pre-OSX purchase. And I really liked Macs even back then, but now, the thought of going into Classic makes the hair on my mouse-hand stand on end. I have a roommate who has a Windows machine on our wireless network and after a couple of months of hair-tearing, language that would make a Teamster blush, and reinstalling his operating system more often than the chime on the clock; he now wishes outloud that he'd bought a Mac (I smell a new Mini in the way to the house). Anyway, No OS is perfect, but given the choice, I think I'll stick with what I've got. And, my Microsoft keyboard...(don't tell anyone--but a 2-button mouse as well) is here 'til I see something I like better from Apple. Afraid Gates pocketed that chunk of my paycheck.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 28, 2006)

i have ms keyboard and mouse too.  i can't knock their hardware, software on the other hand tho...


----------



## grggary (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree. I told my roommate that watching his Windows interface was like watching a cartoon of a real computer ;-). And I could care less what CPU they use. As long as the OS keeps on truckin' and they don't put an "Intel Inside" sticker on the case. We have to draw the line somewhere at good taste.


----------

